# Cure #2 on fish?



## drtheo (Apr 2, 2014)

so I am going to be doing 3 loads of salmon next week, and am wondering if i should use some Cure #2 in the brine to help it keep.

What do you guys think?  How do you store smoked fish?


----------



## smoking b (Apr 2, 2014)

I would use cure #1 instead of cure #2.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2014)

We need a lot more info on your method and storage etc.....   All the details please....


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 3, 2014)

as Dave Saying more info .
is it dry cure , wet cure .
how long you are going to cure ? .
when i do lax i use only salt sugar dill and vodka .


----------



## drtheo (Apr 3, 2014)

I will be doing four loads of salmon. as far as storage goes, I will be vacuum packing using my weston pro 2300.  I have seen smoked salmon stored at the store in the freezers, in the refrigerators, and just setting on the shelf at room temp.  I would be nice to not need to take up room in a freezer or frig with the final product.

# 1 squaw candy using the following method.  It is a blend of a few recipes i have come across.

I figured I should add Cure #2 to the recipes, as they will be stored for a while, and not cooked or heated again before eating.

wet brine in the following

1/2 cup of soy sauce
2 TBS brown sugar
1/2 tsp fresh ginger
1/4 tsp pepper
1 tsp liquid smoke

After brining, pack the strips in brown sugar over night.

dry  / dehydrate until leathery

I figured i should use cure#2 like i would when making jerky,  the strips will only be 1/4 inch thick so over night should be ok i would think.

#2

the cold smoke

1 quart water

2/3 cup kosher salt

1 cup brown sugar

1 cup spiced rum

juice of 2 lemons

cold smoke over alder for 4 hours

#3

hot smoke

1/2 cup kosher Salt

1  cup Brown Sugar

1/4  tsp Garlic Powder

1/4 tsp Liquid smoke-your preferred flavor

1/4  tsp Lowry’s seasoned salt

4 Tbsp Molasses

1 Qt Water

smoked over alder agian

#4

1 Qt water

1 1/2 cup of jim beam Whiskey

1/2 cup of brown sugar

4 tsp. of kosher salt

1 tsp. of Garlic powder

1 tsp. of fresh ground black pepper

smoked over alder and apple


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2014)

Below is a brief explanation of cure #1 and #2.....  

I do not believe it is advisable to use cure #2, for it's intended purpose, in a brine....   It is intended to be used in meats that will be air dried, at a variety of temperatures and humidity, (fermented so to speak in a temp/humidity controlled atmosphere) until the Aw, water activity has been reduced to the point bacteria will no longer be viable....    Soaking in a brine, is contrary to the finished concept....   
And as you stated, meats cured in #2 are intended to NOT be cooked and air storage in cool dry places is recommended, and they are intended to be eaten "raw" so to speak.....

I do not know what the effect of brining would be for other uses....  usually cure #1 is used in short term curing and refrigeration and cooking is necessary....


http://hubpages.com/hub/Whats-the-D...a-Cure-2-Understanding-Which-You-Need-and-Why


----------

